# A double special Day!



## greybeard (Apr 21, 2019)

It's Easter and...

On April 21st, 1836...



_“Measured by its results, San Jacinto was one of the decisive battles of the world. The freedom of Texas from Mexico won here led to annexation and to the Mexican War, resulting in the acquisition by the United States of the states of Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Nevada, California, Utah, and parts of Colorado, Wyoming, Kansas, and Oklahoma. Almost one-third of the present area of the American nation, nearly a million square miles of territory, changed sovereignty.”_


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you for this post. Texas born. Texas proud.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 21, 2019)

My dad would have called me and reminded me.

So thanks for the reminder.


----------

